# My Cichla Collection!! ITS COMPLETE (for now)



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

GOT MY FIRST ORINO TODAY, got blue on the fins coming in, 6".
my nigromaculata from big fish about 12"
and two monos about 8"

180 gal tank

also three babys about 2-3", one is a for sure orino and the other most likely monos or ocells.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks, all i need now is an azul hehe


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

your missing a kelberi, intermedia (< even I can't find one), temensis, pinima, jarina, and xingu then your complete! 



btw, very nice collection so far!


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

nicee collection


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> your missing a kelberi, intermedia (< even I can't find one), temensis, pinima, jarina, and xingu then your complete!
> 
> 
> 
> btw, very nice collection so far!


lol! yea eitther i become a millionare, or i buy them all at two inches , or i buy them off when your selling you since you sell your cichla for good prices 

i just really want a fogo, azul, and most of all an xingu(s). they have to be my favouire species of cichla.

i dont trust a tem since my 180 is an old tank lol, i dont trust how well it will hold up to tems bashing on the glass  plus, cant tems reach up 3ft in the aquarium?


----------

